# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  سيد الاستغفار ( خلقتني وأنا عبدك)

## حازم عطاالله

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

"سيد الاستغفار أن تقول اللهم أنت ربي لا إلاه إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت قال ومن قالها من النهار موقنا بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقن بها فمات قبل أن يصبح فهو من أهل الجنة".

 رواه البخاري عن شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه 

 :S22:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*جزاكم الله خيرا عن نفع العباد*

----------

